# ABC Salt Lake City HD maybe soon



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I just found out from the chief engineer at ABC Salt Lake City (KTVX-TV) that there will be new owners of the station probally before the end of the year. Hopefully they will get together with Dish and sign the agreement to start broadcasting HD.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Where, exactly, are you in "Southern Utah"? There are new DTV translators going on-line every day throughout the state.

Maybe one is "coming to a location near you", as they say.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Up near Pine Valley, east end of Central.


----------



## alinford (Aug 6, 2002)

Any update on this?


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in SLC, and the guy told me that DirectTV's exclusive contract will be out soon and that Dish is currently in the process of gettnig ABC HD. Unfortunately, I don't think it'll happen before LOST premiers on Thursday.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

alinford said:


> Any update on this?


I haven't heard anything but I hope it's soon.


----------



## MattF (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried to get a national ABC feed in HD? Not having ABC didn't bother me until Lost came back on.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I just checked the ABC Salt Lake website and it appears the Clear Channel still owns that station. From what I have heard and seen Clear Channel and Dish cannot come together on an agreement so distribute their HD signal.


----------



## nsps (Jan 4, 2008)

MattF said:


> Not having ABC didn't bother me until Lost came back on.


I'm in the same boat. Does everyone who gets ABC HD in SLC have it out of synch? Or is something wrong with my 722? (I haven't noticed synch problems with other channels.)


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

nsps said:


> I'm in the same boat. Does everyone who gets ABC HD in SLC have it out of synch? Or is something wrong with my 722? (I haven't noticed synch problems with other channels.)


Its KTVX, not your receiver. I've seen them out of sync on my D* HR20 and OTA on my Hitachi. Its not all the time, but enough to be annoying. They aren't exactly the class act of the market, but then none of the locals in SLC are. No real local HD broadcasts despite the claims of one station and most of them can't even do a slide over HD without reverting to an SD signal to do it. Hopefully when all three of the sales go through we'll see some improvement. Right now no station here has to worry about being broadcaster of the year.


----------



## alinford (Aug 6, 2002)

MattF said:


> Has anyone tried to get a national ABC feed in HD? Not having ABC didn't bother me until Lost came back on.


Yes, Dish said that they are not allowed to do this.


----------



## alinford (Aug 6, 2002)

Steve H said:


> I just found out from the chief engineer at ABC Salt Lake City (KTVX-TV) that there will be new owners of the station probally before the end of the year. Hopefully they will get together with Dish and sign the agreement to start broadcasting HD.


The sale went through on 15/14/08. I wonder when they will get around to signing the papers with Dish.


----------

